# 

## vsvistunova

?

          60,62  76? :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

,    .

----------


## vsvistunova

(  )

     60  76?
  62  76?

----------


## lidik

.  ,    76 .  60,  62

----------


## Noven'kaja

,         .     : 76.5

----------


## evka

,       ,          76.5.    76.52 -       , 76.53 -       .     .

----------


## Noven'kaja

,          76-    ?

----------


## lidik

(     :Smilie:  "  "  :Smilie: ):

50/76,5  11000     
76,5/76,5  10000        
76,5/51      8500,00   
76,5/62      1500,00   
76,5/62      1000,00 .   
  62/90

----------


## evka

,    ,          "  "     76.5 - K 76.52 (76.53) -  ,    .

----------


## lidik

,    ,    ,         ,    .

----------


## Noven'kaja

,      ( ,    ).      .     90.1  51,     " "  "   ",         :Hmm:   :Dezl:  
 :    76.5    ()     (, ), ..    . , ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

> 90.1  51


   ?


> . , ,


...  :Frown:

----------


## lidik

> 90.1  51,


    , ,    .



> ,      ( ,    )


   :

50/76,5  11000  
76,5/76,5   10000    
76,5/51     10000,00   
76,5/62      1000,00 .   
62/90         1000,00 
62/90          1500,00 
51/62          1500,00    ( ,    )



> 


       62, 76




> ..

----------


## Lapina

Lidik, ,    .     ?

----------


## lidik

,  ,   .   , 15%.      .  :Wink:

----------


## Lapina

Lidik,  .       .   90    .  ?      ,        90-

----------


## Lapina

90.1., 90,2 - . ./  
90.3., 90.4 - . /  .  .

----------


## Lapina

: 50/76,5 (  .) . 
                         50/90,1 . .  
 : 90,3/51   .
  .

----------


## lidik

> ?


 ,  ,    90      .    : "  90 ""   :...".
 ,   ,  1. ,      1,     .




> : 50/76,5 (  .) . 
>                          50/90,1 . .  
>  : 90,3/51   .


   ,   .       , .....
-,  50-90 ,  ,      .  90-51 ,    ,     ... ,  .
 ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## Lapina

(      ),       .      ,   ...    ,  .

----------


## lidik

.      :
50/76,5  11000 1, 
76,5/76,5 10000   ** 
76,5/51 10000,00 
76,5/62 1000,00  62/90 1000,00 1,  . .
62/90 1500,00     . 
51/62 1500,00   :yes:

----------


## Lapina

:Frown:

----------


## Lapina

. .  .    ?       .  -      ,     . ./    .  - -   .

----------


## lidik

. ,  ,  1  , .   95 %  .

----------


## Lapina

76,5/76,5 10000  
   . - .

----------


## Noven'kaja

:Embarrassment:  ,   :   51  90.1

----------


## Andyko

> 51  90.1


 
51 76
76 90



>

----------


## lidik

> 76,5/76,5 10000  
>    . - .


50/76,5 ()  11000 1, 
76,5 ()/76,5 () 10000  
76,5 ()/51 10000,00 
76,5 ()/62 () 1000,00  62 ()/90 1000,00 1,  . .
62 ()/90 1500,00  . 
51/62 () 1500,00

----------

51                  76() 10500 
76()  51      10000 
76()  62       1000   
62()  90/1    1000    , 
90/3                68/ 153   - 
91/2                76/   500    /       
76/              76/  11000  

: 
1)          , ..         62 90 (),  -    90 68
2)    -     11000    


    .

----------


## Noven'kaja

> :
> 
> 50/76,5  11000  
> 76,5/76,5   10000    
> 76,5/51     10000,00   
> 76,5/62      1000,00 .   
> 62/90         1000,00 
> 62/90          1500,00 
> 51/62          1500,00    ( ,    )


Lidik,   .       10%      ,   ? (,  ,        :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## lidik

50/76,5  10000  
76,5/76,5 10000    
76,5/51 9000,00   
76,5/62 1000,00  
62/90 1000,00

----------


## Noven'kaja

!!! :yes:

----------

> 50/76,5  10000  
> 76,5/76,5 10000    
> 76,5/51 9000,00   
> 76,5/62 1000,00  
> 62/90 1000,00



     ,   1.
50/76,5  10000  -  
76,5/76,5 10000    -   ,   ?
76,5/51 9000,00   -
76,5/62 1000,00   -   
62/90 1000,00 -  ?

, ,     -,  ...

----------


## lidik

> -


  -.....,       , .  21, 28, 31 



> 76,5/76,5 10000    -   ,


  :Big Grin:   ,    



> 76,5/51 9000,00   -


  51,   !,   ,  \



> 76,5/62 1000,00   -   
> 62/90 1000,00 -  ?


       !
   ,     . !!!

----------

lidik,       -      ?

----------

,    6%     :
       ,     ,       ,            .    ?          ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,


   ?



> ?          ?


   ?   , ,

----------

,  .
:
.  50-90-
. 50-62

  51-60.01

              ?
  ,

----------

> ,    ,          "  "     76.5 - K 76.52 (76.53) -  ,    .


 ,    ,      -   ?

----------


## lidik

,     ,    ,     . ,    .          .   .



> .  50-90-


     ...
       ..,            / ,       , ..   .




> ?


      . .

----------


## Svet_79

> 50/76,5 ()  11000 1, 
> 76,5 ()/76,5 () 10000  
> 76,5 ()/51 10000,00 
> 76,5 ()/62 () 1000,00  62 ()/90 1000,00 1,  . .
> 62 ()/90 1500,00  . 
> 51/62 () 1500,00


 !
, ,     ,  . .        .
  ().   1             17   24 .
50/76,5 11000   5 
76,5/51 10000    5  6  (  .),
          ..
.   
76,5 ()/76,5 () 10000      (17 )     (24 )
 76,5 /62      62.2,   ?? 
.. .

----------


## Svet_79

> 50/76,5 ()  11000 1, 
> 76,5 ()/76,5 () 10000  
> 76,5 ()/51 10000,00 
> 76,5 ()/62 () 1000,00  62 ()/90 1000,00 1,  . .
> 62 ()/90 1500,00  . 
> 51/62 () 1500,00


 !
, ,     ,  . .        .
  ().   1             17   24 .
50/76,5 11000   5 
76,5/51 10000    5  6  (  .),
          ..
.   
76,5 ()/76,5 () 10000      (17 )     (24 )
 76,5 /62      62.2,   ?? 
        76,5 ()/76,5 ()???         ,           ...
.. .

----------


## olvita

. , ,   ,    .   ,     .    ?

----------


## lidik

,  .    .

----------

-    ...

----------


## lidik

,   ,  , ,    .

    ,  -     ...

----------


## Svet//

,    ...
     ... 
      ,     ,   ,      .         , .        ,   ,       ...  .      ,          (           ),   "       ".         ,  .        -      ,      .   
      24 ,     1   10 .    31    ,     5      6 .            76,5() 76,5(), 62.1 90.1, 90.3 68.2!!!         (   ) -  ... 
.     (  ?)   1  (  )???      5          .    -,           ,    1 . 
  ?

----------

!

  ,                ?

 ,     ?

----------


## lidik

,         "".    , ,    .       ,    .

----------


## lidik

> 31    ,     5      6 .


,       5 .     ,        ,   , ..  1,  10 .      .   ,          , .. , , ,   .       ( )   ", "  ,  " "  . (   ,     ,  )

 -,     6 ?. ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Svet//

[QUOTE=lidik;51542977]   ,          , .. , , ,   . QUOTE]
  ,         , !       !       ,     !    ,   !       ,         ...

----------


## Svet//

> ,       5 .


   ...       ,          ..     !          62.1/90.1, .. 31 !

----------


## lidik

> !


,     .  .     .



> ,     !


.



> 


,    .    ,      ,  ,    .

----------


## lidik

> 


  ,   ,         .



> 62.1/90.1, .. 31 !


 .  :Smilie:

----------


## zanozkin

> ,          , .. , , ,   .


        ....  ?    1 (  )    -. 
     ?

----------


## lidik

:   " ",     "".

----------


## zanozkin

(((
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=196160

 :
   .     . .

----------


## TUCIA

!      " ".       .  ,      ,    ?  ,    ,    , ,   .,    ,   ...   91 ?    ?

----------


## lidik

,   ...

----------


## TUCIA

-  ...             ?...,          .... .

----------


## lidik

> -  ...


 

        .   1  .    .       ,   .  ,   ,   .     .        . .

----------


## ABell

> !      " ".       .  ,      ,    ?  ,    ,    , ,   .,    ,   ...   91 ?    ?


" "    .
    ,    .     ,   .

----------

!  ,      -   ...  ,       .,     ,   ...,       ,         ...    ,   " "   .

----------

> !  ,      -   ...  ,       .,     ,   ...,       ,         ...    ,   " "   .


"...  " "   ...".     .         (      !).

----------


## TUCIA

!  -      ?

----------


## Anastacia 7

-....  : 50/76.5-  
76.5/76.5-    ..
      76.5-   ... 76.6     . ...   76.5?!  -    :Embarrassment:

----------

> !  -      ?


          - .

----------

> -....  : 50/76.5-  
> 76.5/76.5-    ..
>       76.5-   ... 76.6     . ...   76.5?!  -


- 50-62...
                62-76.5
                76.5-90

----------


## lidik

> - 50-62...
>                 62-76.5
>                 76.5-90


    -
1    76,5-90 (,  !),      . .     76  62  .

----------


## lidik

> 76.5-   ... 76.6     . ...   76.5?!  -


     5  6.  5   1.  ,    .        ,       .

----------


## Svet_79

> " "    .
>     ,    .     ,   .


  :Smilie:      . .     -  .992 ,          ,               .  .

   ,    -   ()    (  )    ??   ?    ..
        76,5 () / 76,5 ()??   ?

,  !!!
     !! :Wow:

----------


## Sofiy

.
    5       .
         .        ,          .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ABell

> . .     -  .992 ,          ,               .  .
> 
>    ,    -   ()    (  )    ??   ?    ..
>         76,5 () / 76,5 ()??   ?
> 
> ,  !!!
>      !!


.   .   .

----------


## ABell

> .
>     5       .
>          .        ,          .


     . 1 ?

----------

> ,         "".    , ,    .       ,    .


 !   ,            , ..   ,      .      ?

----------


## solnywko

62 ,    !    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ABell

> 62 ,    !    ?


 62-76.5    .   !

----------


## solnywko

*ABell,*   (76.5 - 62)         (  ),      (  )...  .
    . 76,   62
76.5 - 76.5    (  )
  . 71
 . 76
  (  ) +        .

76  ,    62   .   ,  ,           .  (  )    .  ( -),   - ?!   ,   ...  :Embarrassment:   !!        76 ,  62 ???  :Wow:

----------


## ABell

> *ABell,*   (76.5 - 62)         (  ),      (  )...  .
>     . 76,   62
> 76.5 - 76.5    (  )
>   . 71
>  . 76
>   (  ) +        .
> 
> 76  ,    62   .   ,  ,           .  (  )    .  ( -),   - ?!   ,   ...   !!        76 ,  62 ???


    .     .
 :
       50-62 =100 .
    62-76.5 =100 .
   76.5-51 =90 .
  76.5-90 =10 .
   1,         .

----------


## solnywko

,      62,  76.5(((

----------


## solnywko

1) *    (  -)*
50.1/76.5    (  ) 100 000 .
76.5  / 76.5.      100 000 . (   ,  )
71.1 / 50.1      (   ,      ) 90 000 .
76.5. / 71.1    (   ) 90 000 .
62.1 / 90.1     10 000 .
76.5/62.1 (    )    (  )


2) *   - (  )*  ,  
76.5  / 76.5.      90 000 . (   ,  )
62.1 / 90.1     10 000 .
76.5/62.1 (    )    ( ,           )

 ,    !!!        ( 100 000 .),  62   .      ,    2     !!!    !   ,     .     ,   -   -      (    ,    31 ,   1 ,        ,   ?).     -   .  !!!!  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## solnywko

LIDIK  ABell -  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        !!  .   :Big Grin:

----------


## ABell

> 1) *    (  -)*
> 50.1/76.5    (  ) 100 000 .
> 76.5  / 76.5.      100 000 . (   ,  )
> 71.1 / 50.1      (   ,      ) 90 000 .
> 76.5. / 71.1    (   ) 90 000 .
> 62.1 / 90.1     10 000 .
> 76.5/62.1 (    )    (  )
> 
> 
> ...


 !
1.      50-62.(    ). .
2. 62-76.5    ( ).
3  4     06.06.2008 ( ). 
  51-50.
                          76.5-51.
 :
                   76.5-62
                   62-90.
     1  .

----------


## solnywko

*ABell* , !      ,    ! :Frown:     2  ,    62  ? , ,       (   26 -   ).   2   ,     ,  ?   :Wow:

----------


## lidik

> 2  ,


 



> 62


 
:



> 1.      50-62.(    ). .
> 2. 62-76.5    ( ).


 1   62     .
*ABell*,     ,     1 ...   1    "50-62"       ,        ,     76  5,    1 ,    "  :  \    ".       62,        76.5.

----------


## lidik

> 2)    - (  )


        ,       .          ,        ...

----------


## lidik

> 


  ,     ...

----------


## lidik

> ,   -   -      (    ,    31 ,   1 ,        ,   ?).     -   .  !!!!


1.               \: , ,    50,51  71.
2.  ,    .
3...    ,  ,   ..  31 . (   )
4.     - (  :Smilie:         ,    "  ".     ""  ""...  :Cool: 


( 1    " ")

----------


## solnywko

*Lidik*,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!    ,      -!?    ?




> 3...    ,  ,   ..  31 . (   )
> 4.     - (         ,    "  ".     ""  ""...


   ?   ?

----------


## lidik

> ?


  .... ( ) ...    ....

----------


## ABell

> :
> 
>  1   62     .
> *ABell*,     ,     1 ...   1    "50-62"       ,        ,     76  5,    1 ,    "  :  \    ".       62,        76.5.


    1  .     ,     "" (76.5).

----------


## lidik

> 


 . 
  ,  ...    ...     ,    .

----------


## Damochka

! 
     1 .      (     6%).          76.5!!! 
 :Wink:       ?  ,    .

----------

?

----------


## Damochka

> ?


      ...         .          , 1      50.01  62.02.
   ,     76.5.

----------

> 


 


> 


   ?


> 


 


> 76.5


 76.6 ?

----------


## Damochka

76.05 -      
  76.06 -     
    ?
 ,  ,      ,    ... :Smilie:      ...
           .     . 
          1 .    ,     62  76.  ,

----------

,

----------


## Damochka

,   ...

----------


## lidik

> 76.5.


,   .              1.     1,         .

----------


## Damochka

> ,   .              1.     1,         .


   ....   ,     ,

----------


## zanozkin

*lidik*       ,   ,       :Smilie: 
         ()    ?
: ..       .
        /,          ! .. .                   -    ....

     . ..  ..   .             . 
     62.11 ()  76,55 ()      ..
..     1 ""   .       .62,11  90,1

 76,55  62,11 
  01
 ...... 
    ....

----------

!!     ISIC!   .          ,     .

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

ISIC           " ".    ((

----------


## .

, -     .      -   :Embarrassment:

----------

..          ..    ?

----------


## zanozkin

:Embarrassment: 
         ()    ? (: ..       .)
        /,          ! .. .                   -    ....

----------


## knop

!!!!          ??? :yes sir:

----------


## lidik

> ((


 



> ..


   ,   ""  .

*zanozkin*:
1., -,      /  ,      ( 004 (006))  ,       ,       ,         .        ,        (   .   ).  ,         , ,           ,              (  ). ..      ,    .     .

2.       ... .

----------


## lidik

-.

51-76/ 
76/  - 76/

----------


## -

,     1 7,7     ,    
   - 15%


avalon@tour72.ru

----------


## lidik

> 1 7,7


 




> 


   ,     !!!!!!  :Cool: 

,          ?    ?!!!!!

----------


## kasatka_og

...       ...      ...
  ... 
     80000,  10000.    70000,    5000     75000
  ...
50/76,5 - 75000  
76,5 /76,5  - 75000
76,5 /51 - 70000 
62/90 - 10000  ( )
76,5 /62 - 10000
  5000 ???
  91/76,5 - 5000  
      ,      ??

----------


## solnywko

> ...       ...      ...
>   ... 
>      80000,  10000.    70000,    5000     75000
>   ...
> 50/76,5 - 75000  
> 76,5 /76,5  - 75000
> 76,5 /51 - 70000 
> 62/90 - 10000  ( )
> 76,5 /62 - 10000
> ...


        10 000,        10 000 .            (1%, 30 .),          ( ),     . ,           ,   .

----------


## kasatka_og

> 10 000,        10 000 .            (1%, 30 .),          ( ),     . ,           ,   .


   10000...  ,      .     ..
        ???    ??

----------


## kasatka_og

> 91/76,5 - 5000


     90 .    ???

----------


## lidik



----------


## lidik

50-76   75000
91-76     5000 (!)

76-76   80000(!!!!!!!!!) -      80(!) ,     

76-51    70000
76-62  10000
62-90     10000




> ??


    ,     ,    346.16     (   ).
          5000,             10 .

----------


## kasatka_og

> 10 .


  ...



> ,


         ,        ,      ...

----------


## kasatka_og

> 91-76 5000 (!)


 ,         ? (    , , ,  )

----------


## lidik

1.   ?
2.  76  
3. -  

(,     )

----------


## kasatka_og

> 1.   ?
> 2.  76  
> 3. -


..




> (,     )


..    ,     .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

> 1) 76.5/62.1 (    )    (  )


    ,     ,      ?

----------


## kasatka_og

> ,     ,      ?


.       ,     ...      ...
,   ...

----------

,  .   ,   - : 
1.    22-25.05.09.7896  
2.    17-23.05.09. 5486  . 
3.....1756   . 
    ?!          41.      20?!  :Embarrassment:

----------

20

----------


## lidik

> ,  .


 ,     
  ? ..   ,   -,           ,   "...1756  "? 


> 20


 +1

----------

> ,     
>   ? ..   ,   -,           ,   "...1756  "?  +1


    .    , ..       .         41,    ?!

----------

,    ?

----------


## lidik

?            ....     .... ,  ,     41. 

            ,    (  ) 22 ,      ,  25 . /     ,      - .
    20    .

----------

**,   ,             ,      !

----------

*lidik*,  !      41?

----------


## lidik

""    ""?  ,      ,   .




> ....


, ,   ,     .

 41   /.  41 - .    .

 .     26.  41    .

----------

?

----------

.              -?

----------


## lidik

, ,     .

----------


## .

> , ,     .


     ,
            ,   , ?   /    76,          (-)  .
       -  ?           ?

----------

!!!

----------


## lidik

,

----------

,       ( ).    -!    !!

----------

> ( )


 ?

----------

**,   !    !!!  :yes:

----------


## lidik

1.


> ,


 *.*, 

2.  **   .  -  .   ??? 


> !!


   ???

----------


## Marachka

! -      ,  ,    ,   -  ,           . .         .    .    ,          .      ,    .       : "           ,    ,   ."           ?

----------


## lidik

: "   "!!!!
      ,   !!!

----------


## .

lidik,, 
    .,    ""   "".      , ..   - 
  ,      ,    .   ,  (-)?

----------

> ,   !


  :yes: 


> !


   ? 


> 41


 


> ?!          41.      20?!


     ,  ,     


> ?


 ,  ?
      :


> 





>

----------


## .

> ?               ,  ,      ,  ?
>       :


,   , 
  ... :Frown:

----------

**,      ,      ,    !!!

----------

,     ,      ?

----------


## lidik

**,   :Wow:     ,

----------

, ,  . .

----------


## Funny33

1-8  .  .
(   18)
  . () 76.09 51
        004.01
   () 50 62.01
     62.01 76.09
                                     004.01
                                     76.09 76.09 (  )
  ()      76.09 62.01
 .          62.01 90.01.01
    .     .   .     .  . .

----------

Funny 33       ,     1  8,0    ,      :
1           ?
2  
3   
4    
5         ,    ,       
    ?
    ,     :  62000  ,   58000   ,  58000,   50,00   ,      .
 ,    ,         ,      
      ,

----------

1 (     ,  .    )  
  004 (.) -    
    62.4 -
  62.4/76.5 -   
 62/90 76/62    
76.5/51-  
62.4/90.-     -.

----------

(

----------

[QUOTE=;52205855]     1 (     ,  .    )  
  004 (.) -    
    62.4 -
  62.4/76.5 -   
 62/90 76/62    
76.5/51-  
62.4/90.-     -.

----------


## lidik

> 


-  



> 


-

----------

,   , ,     ,

----------


## Funny33

,  ,  .      ,  .    .



> ,    ,       
>     ?


       .    ,    .     .



> ?
>     ,     :  62000  ,   58000   ,  58000,   50,00   ,      .


    .    .        .      ,    ,            .

----------


## Funny33

> ,


        004.01.
  .

----------


## Irianna

(   ,    )
50/62 - 15000
26/60 -  15000
62/90 - 15000  
60/51 15000

----------


## lidik

,      62?

----------


## Irianna

62    ( )         (      )

----------


## lidik

1.   ,   ,   ,   ,     ? ,     
26-60
60-51
91-50  73-50, 70-73
2.       ,   ,       ""   26  ...


     ,

----------


## Irianna

O   ,      
        +   ??

----------


## lidik

?

----------


## Irianna

,  ,         ..

----------


## lidik

,  . #166

----------


## Irianna

,  26  20 
    ,    -.       
50/62 -16000    
60/51 -15000   
62/90 16500  
20/60 -   15000
   ,    ,..

----------

?

----------


## Irianna



----------


## .

> ?


         .       (   : ,  )

----------

?
 ,     ,   ,   ;
  ,  ;
   ,      ,   ,    
       -  - ,

----------


## lidik

** !      !

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Irianna

171  . 
       .   
         (.40 )

----------

> 171  .


,      ()  



> .


      ?
            ,        ...?
    -        ?

----------


## .

> 171  . 
>        .   
>          (.40 )


  ,     ,   ..,     -  -   .

----------


## .

> ,      ()  
>       ?
>             ,        ...?
>     -        ?


     ,        . ...  -                   :Smilie: 
 ,     ,    ,   ,      ,     ,               ...

----------


## Irianna

.           .

----------

,

----------


## .

> ,


.
...     ,  ,   ,  

  -    ,     ...,  :Hmm: 
     ,    ,   ,   -  ,

----------


## Irianna

.    ,      ,   ( )  ,       ,   .   20/60-   -15000, 62/90-   15000 . 0          (.40)

----------

,     20% ?

----------


## Irianna

.           .

----------

> .


  ?   ?
 ,  ,       ,      ?

----------


## .

> .    ,      ,   ( )  ,       ,   .   20/60-   -15000, 62/90-   15000 . 0          (.40)


Irianna,      ,    (, )  ""   , ,          ,    . 
   ,   - ,    ,   .     ,    ,        .
,     .       ,     . :Wink:

----------


## Irianna

,..        ,       ,      .     ,     .   ??

----------


## .

> ,..        ,       ,      .     ,     .   ??


 ,       .

----------


## Irianna

.      189 ,      ,

----------


## .

:yes:  
     ,             .

----------


## Irianna

.  ,       ,     30  .

----------


## .

> .  ,       ,     30  .


  .. 
 ,        ..  =0,00 , 30

----------


## Irianna

-

----------

8,1 ,      ,     ,      ,    ,            , .     ,   ,   ,   .

----------


## Irianna

.           ,   .

----------

,       ?     ?   ,   ,.    ,

----------


## Irianna

,    - .            ,     ,  ,       ,     (20/60)     .

----------

?

76.5/51   10000  / 
50/76.5   10000     
76.5/76.5 10000 /
62/90.1     1000   
51/76.5     1000

----------


## .

> ?
> 
> 76.5/51   10000  / 
> 50/76.5   10000     
> 76.5/76.5 10000 /
> 62/90.1     1000   
> 51/76.5     1000


50/76,5- 
    50/62.2

----------

62-  .

76.5/76.5-     , ?

----------


## kasatka_og

> 50/76,5- 
>    50/62.2


 ,   , 76  62,    ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   , 76  62,    ...


 ,   .  76     , .

----------


## lidik

> ,   .  76     , .


   -    1.  7.7.  62  ,   76.5,   8.0.   62 .      .

----------

,     .           1?
1.     - 
2.    -  
3.     -  
4.    -  .  ? 

 :    1     ? -?  -  ?

 :  .     .       - 145 .,     40  .      .           ,            .    ?   .

  ,        ,  ,      !    !

----------

,  , .   1 7.7

----------


## zanozkin

> 1


  .        !
+ -

----------


## ABell

> ,     .           1?
> 
>   ,        ,  ,      !    !


      ?    .

----------


## ABell

> -    1.  7.7.  62  ,   76.5,   8.0.   62 .      .


      62    . (.       1).

----------

> ?    .


     , .    .

----------

.           ?
 50  76.5?  .         ?     :      ,     76.5,    -  62.2,        ,   62.1.  -       62.1     76.5. ?

----------


## .

> .           ?
>  50  76.5?  .         ?     :      ,     76.5,    -  62.2,        ,   62.1.  -       62.1     76.5. ?


50/60.1 " ", ,     ,          (    - )...
50/62.2 ". "    .    (- .     . ,  )
           ,

----------


## lidik

> ,     76.5,    -  62.2


 


> -       62.1     76.5.


    1 7.7 ,      .

----------


## ABell

> .           ?
>  50  76.5?  .         ?     :      ,     76.5,    -  62.2,        ,   62.1.  -       62.1     76.5. ?


   .    62.

----------


## buhdil

*Lidik*,       ,          ,76.5  62.2,        . ,       ?
  .
*ABell, A. *   !

----------


## lidik

> .


    ...        *ABell*.

----------


## buhdil

, !

----------


## buhdil

, -           ,                   76 . ,        ?

----------


## buhdil

:    ,     -      62 ,      -  76 ?

----------


## Andyko

*buhdil*,  ,     .

----------


## ABell

> :    ,     -      62 ,      -  76 ?


   (     ) 62,     ( ).

----------


## buhdil

,   ,        .    .  -  .   
50.1/62.2    ( )
62.2/62.1     ( )
62.2/62.1    ( )
62.1/90.1    ( )
*76.5/62.1   (      !!!)*
62.1/90.1   ( )
*76.5/62.1   ( )*
, !!     ,       .     . ,   .

----------


## Andyko

,   , ;

----------


## ABell

http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/13705

,   60  76.

----------


## buhdil

,     76.5/76.5

----------


## lidik

76.5 - 76.5

----------


## .

> ,     76.5/76.5


      :
:
62.2/76.5 ()-     ()     . ,
 110 
76.5 (. -     .) /90.1 -    =  =10 

,    =  
76.5 ()/76.5 (. ) =10

----------


## buhdil

!  -   . !!!    :Wow:

----------


## .

,  .   -    (-)       1 7.7 . 
       .    -    .    (    )  . 

         .

  (   ) :Smilie: 

   20.03.09 (    )
52 - 62.11 540  (24592,46 .) -  

  14.04.09 ( )
57.11 - 52 540 (23867,24)
*90.4* ( ) - 52 (725,22) -  

     14.04 ( )
51 - 57.1 23900,40 

      -   ..  1   . 



  57	  	  -33.16	 
  57.1	    .	       -23,900.40	 
  57.11	    .	 	23,867.24

       ,       .  ?    ,

----------


## ABell

57 -57
    91 - 57

----------


## .

> 57 -57
>     91 - 57


..  57.1  -  57.11 - 23900,40
91 -  57.1 - 33.16

 ,  1-      91 , 90.      .

    91      90?

  ,        3

----------


## lidik

1. ,     91
2.    23900,40?
3.     57,11  57,1

52/62,11   24592,46
57,11/52   23867,24
91/52          725,22

57,1/57,11  23867,24

51/57,1      23867,24


http://mvf.klerk.ru/hoz/ds05.htm

----------


## .

> 1. ,     91
> 2.    23900,40?
> 3.     57,11  57,1
> 
> 52/62,11   24592,46
> 57,11/52   23867,24
> 91/52          725,22
> 
> 57,1/57,11  23867,24
> ...


  91.     1 77       90.4  :Frown: 

,   57.11  57.1   23867,24 (          :Smilie: ) ).        51.1      .. - 33,16

 ,  33.16      ?
   90.4 (  90  ) -  57.1 -33,16 (   ? )

----------


## .

> 91.     1 77       90.4 
> 
> ,   57.11  57.1   23867,24 (         ) ).        57.1      .. - 33,16
> 
>  ,  33.16      ?
>    90.4 (  90  ) -  57.1 -33,16 (   ? )


   57.1   -

----------


## TEZTOUR

.      6% 1 7.7    :
50/62,1 ()  11000  
62,1()//60.1 () 10000  01 ( .) -10000  
60,1 ()/51 10000,00 
62.1 ()/90 1000,00 
   .   -.    . .   1    ,       .    .      :  .    ,        .    ,    ?
__________________

----------


## TEZTOUR

,    (  . )?

----------


## lidik

* .*,     33 ,     ?  57,1 .

*TEZTOUR*,      -.   62  76.

----------


## .

> * .*,     33 ,     ?  57,1 .


,    .   20.03,   14.04.

       - .

   20.03.09 (   )
52 - 62.11 - 540  (24592,46)       

  14.04.09 ( )
57.11 - 52  - 540 (23867,24 -  )
90.4 (  1   ,   ) - 52 725,22-   (      )

     14.04.09 (            ) 
51 - 57.1 23 900,40 (  )   ,    33,16  .

    (14.04.09)   57.1  57.11 
90.4 -57.11 - 540  (23867,24)
57.1 - 90.1 (   )- 23 900,40 

,     57  ,       725,22,     90  692,06 (   33,16).         .
       " "  "   " -     .....

----------


## lidik

> 33,16  .


 ,    ,   .




> 90.4 -57.11 - 540  (23867,24)
> 57.1 - 90.1 (   )- 23 900,40


      ,    :

52/62,11 24592,46
57,11/52 23867,24
91/52     725,22

57,11/91   33,16 <-   

57,1/57,11 23900,40
51/57,1 23900,40

----------


## .

> 57,11/91   33,16 <-   
> 
> 57,1/57,11 23900,40


   2    .
,    ,    ,   
57.1 - 57,11 -  ?

 :Smilie: ,

----------


## .

,     91 ,  90.      ( 57.11 - 90) 90,4 ()  90.1 .   ?

----------


## lidik

> ( 57.11 - 90) 90,4 ()  90.1 .   ?


1    ,       91,1

----------


## .

,   ,     . 57      90   ( )

90    692,06 
90,1  ,            33,16     
90,4   /      725,22   

    ,      725,22  .  33.16   .

----------


## .

91,1,    90,4     725,22,   91,1 - 33,16.   33,16         ...    ?

----------


## lidik

,     01

----------


## .

> ,     01


      ? :Dezl:  -       :No:

----------


## lidik

:    ,     01   ,

----------


## .

> :    ,     01   ,


 !!!!!!!!!

  .     , ..   ,          ...

----------


## .

: "    " -  ?       .. ...

----------


## .

.250  . 
  ,       :Smilie: ))

.... :
2)    ()  ,      ()     ,              (         290  );
(. 2  .    29.05.2002 N 57-)

11)     ,         (   ,    )   (),      ,        ,             ,     .
( .    29.05.2002 N 57-,  06.06.2005 N 58-)

         ,         (   ,    )  ,    ,        ;
(     29.05.2002 N 57-,  .    06.06.2005 N 58-)

   .           -    725,22  33,16 :Smilie:

----------


## lidik

.2  , .11  

725,22   ,   33,16

----------


## ABell

> .2  , .11  
> 
> 725,22   ,   33,16


    ...

----------


## .

> ...


,            33  ..     ....

    ,  lidik :yes:

----------


## buhdil

,   1, .  62.2-62.1   ?

----------


## Andyko

,  ,  ?

----------


## buhdil

?   ,

----------


## Andyko

,  - .

     ,     ?
    1       4        ?
     " ...",     1-       ?

----------


## buhdil

1C 7.7    . Andyko,      ,      .            .   !

----------


## Andyko

*buhdil*,             -   .
                .
,    1        .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


 .  :Smilie: 


> -


 ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

> !!!!!!!!!
> 
>   .     , ..   ,          ...


,  .   ,        (    ),         /. , -       57.11.           540 . ..      ?

..

----------


## buhdil

*Andyko , Glawbuch*   !!!!     !

----------


## .

,      .          (         ). ,          ,   .     2   ( ). 
   40 000 (     ,  ?),    /      (    ,   35000  )
  ,     (    )  , ?            , ?

----------


## lidik



----------


## .

, ,   ,   ,   .    16  25 .     25 .     () 11 .     ,     ?  25?      ,     ....     ...

----------


## lidik

.     .   ,   ,    ,    .

----------


## .

> .     .   ,   ,    ,    .


,      :Smilie: ,      ,   ,     .      .  ..        ,    ,       -   (),      , ?

----------


## lidik

,   ,      ?    ,       .

----------


## .

> ,   ,      ?    ,       .


  !!!!!!    :yes:

----------


## Olandr

.  .   . 
        -. 
   1    . 
     ,      .       :Frown: (((((   !

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## lidik

-?  ,   ?

----------


## Olandr

"" .  .   . 
        -. 
   1    . 
     ,      .       :Frown: (((((   !""

 -   ()    :Frown: (((. 
       . 
    ,   -       . ,   ????

----------


## .

- ?

----------


## lidik

...

----------


## .

[QUOTE=Olandr;52444163 -   ()    :Frown: (((. 
       . 
    ,   -       . ,   ????   [/QUOTE]

Lidik,   ,  .  , 
   , :
 ,      "" - 62.1 .
     ...
  ,     ,       , ..       ,   . 62.2

----------


## Olandr

,     . ,               ......  :Frown:    -

----------


## Olandr

,       (.. -)

----------


## .

> ,     . ,               ......    -


 62.1 ,    ...
      ?

----------


## lidik

-,    ,     15%,         ,       .
      ,        41: 41-60, 60-51,   .       . ,      20?

----------


## Olandr

> 62.1 ,    ...
>       ?


   . . (   ):

"   : 004.01 (    ( .. . .))

   : 004.01 (   )
                                         62.02 62.01 ( )
                                         62.01 76.05 ( )

   : 62.01 90.01.1 (. .  )"

 . 
   -       :Frown:

----------


## .

...62.02 / 62.01   ...004   
 :
 .  
51 (50)/62.2-  .  
62.2/76.5 -   (  +)
76.5/90.1-   
62.2/90.1- .  ,     ,   .

 -  
51(50)/62.1-   ()
62.1/76.5-   
62.1/90.1 -.   ()

----------


## lidik

*.*,      -   .


> -

----------


## .

:Smilie: ,      ..  .
 .     ,    ,   ..      (   )  ..    " 05.09.09".....    ? (    - ).      ,  . ..             26,         20 , ?
     ? ,     /   .     ,   -  ..         (  ).      ?       1- ?
     .      ,        .   ....

----------


## .

..      ..  10 , , . 
   ...       2  -        ( 4 )      (14 ).       ?

----------


## .

> ( 4 )      (14 ).       ?


 ,       -    ,    ,

----------


## .

> ,       -    ,    ,


..        .     -    .   .....

----------


## .

,     -     . -    .       ,     ....

----------


## lidik

:
    -   ,          .       20, . 20 60. ,      . .     ,     ,       .     " ",   -   .   ...  ,   ,   .


> ,


   ,      .

  :
*.*, ,     ,     .     ,         . (  , )

  :    ,           .

----------


## .

> :
>     -   ,          .       20, . 20 60. ,      . .     ,     ,       .     " ",   -   .   ...  ,   ,   .   ,      .
> 
>   :
> *.*, ,     ,     .     ,         . (  , )
> 
>   :    ,           .


,      :Smilie: 

    -  26  20 :Smilie: ,     20  ( ), ?    ..       ,  " "  :Smilie: 

    ,     ,   . ..         ,   20 -60, ?


  .        .
 :Smilie:  
05.02.09      11 000. ( ,   ) 50 - 76,5
05.02.09    11000  - 76,5 - 51
05.02.09  76,5 () - 76,5  - 11000 (-   )
      4 .
04.03.09   (  )    - 1 100  1   62.1() - 90,1  76,5() - 62,1()
18.03.09     1 100 ( - ,   ).

          1100

----------


## .

> ,      .


, ...    ,    ,    ,   .   , ..       ..   . 
..      ,    (           ,     ),    -    :Smilie: ))

----------


## .

""     ...     ,           .  ,        ( 62  ),      ....

----------


## lidik

> 04.03.09   (  )    - 1 100 1   62.1() - 90,1  76,5() - 62,1()


     .   76-62?      ,     76   .   ,  62-90,      51-62   .

----------


## .

> .   76-62?      ,     76   .   ,  62-90,      51-62   .


    ..1  ..     ...

----------


## Good

:    (15%)     .   - .     ? !

----------


## Rom52

(    -,   -):
 50     76.6 -    
 76.6  60 -   
 60     51    -   
 76.6.  90 - 
  .         ,       .   .

----------


## lidik

,      .    .

----------


## ABell

-  .

----------


## Rom52

,  .   ,     - :Smilie:

----------


## Daddy Dorset

> 76.6  60 -   
>  60     51    -


 60  76.5.         ,    .   60?

...   #301 . -    , ,  -      -  ,  ,  , ?

----------


## Rom52

60        ..
  ,      (

----------


## ABell

,     ....

----------


## Rom52

,          60,     76?

----------


## Glawbuch

.  :Smilie:

----------


## Vera2710

,  ,    ?         004,       .         62.2 - 76.5,   90-    . 

51 - 62.2 - 11000 (   )
51 - 62.1 - 1000 (  )     
76.5 - 51 - 11000  
004       - 11000  
62.2 - 76.5 - 11000
         004 -  

62.1 - 90.1 1000  

   6%,    ,     
     ,  76 - 76    .
  -    ?

----------


## lidik

,  -    62 .   62.1.    62.2.       . .

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## .

(  :Smilie:  )     :Smilie: 
      -     ..     (  ,    3   , ..       ..,   ,    ..).          .      (  ),     ,     6%.       ,  ,   ,    ..
 ...   ..  -..  6%  ..  .  - - ...   ,    ,   ,    (), ....     ?      ?     ..        .     -  .    !

----------


## Glawbuch

.    6% ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> .    6% ?


 ,  ...   ,      ,    ,   ..    ,   ,    ,    ....          ?

----------


## .

> ,  ...   ,      ,    ,   ..    ,   ,    ,    ....          ?


,       .   -       ,   -  ,   6%

----------


## lidik

> ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


 ?   ? :Wink:  
        ,    .

----------


## lidik

> ?   ?


     ?   "     ?"        ?

----------


## .

> ?   "     ?"        ?


 ,          ..  ,      .      ,       ,     . ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## C

,    1   ?         62-90,    76,5-90.   ?

----------


## .

> ,


     ,   ,        :Frown:

----------


## lidik

6%   




> 76,5-90.   ?

----------


## 77

!  - ,      ,     5...? :Frown: ..      ( )...! :Redface:

----------


## 77

!  - ,      ,     5...?..      ( )...!

----------


## 77

,   ,        .. .   ?

----------


## lidik

.

----------

50/76,5  11000  
76,5/76,5 10000    
76,5/51 10000,00   
76,5/62 1000,00 .    (   ?)
62/90 1000,00 (   )
62/90 1500,00 
51/62 1500,00   ( ,    )

----------


## lidik

?     ?



> 76,5/62 1000,00 .    (   ?)

----------

!  )))
  ,  1    -"  "????
  , 62 90 -    ,   ,     ??? -    ... ,     ,     ! )))) 
       ,    .???
 ,   .     ....         ,       .          44  26? !!!!

----------


## lidik

> ,  1    -"  "????
>   , 62 90 -    ,


  ""


> , 62 90 -


    ,       ,      ,     .    ,  76-62  62-90    .


> ...


 


> .


  ,    .


> 44  26?


     .   26, .. .44   .       .

----------

,  !!!  - !!!
  : .,     ....  ???

----------

, ,     -    6%,    ,     .
  ,  ....,   -.       !  !!!

----------


## lidik

-   .           .      .        .       .       .

----------


## lidik

> 


     ?    !!!!      .


> 6%

----------

!!!       ...
  ,    ?
50     76.5 -  
76.5   76.5 -  
76.5   51 -  
76.5 62.1 -   ( )
62.1 90.1 -  ????????????????????????????? 
62.1 90.1 -  ??????????????????????????????????? ....
 ...,!!!!

----------

,     ?!!

----------


## lidik

,    :

50 76.5 - 11000 + ( )-  
76.5 76.5 - 11000     ()
76.5 51 - 10000 - /,  

62-90 - 1000  . 
    .  1   (!) 
76.5 62.1 - 1000

----------


## lidik

> ,     ?!!


       ,  ""

----------

!!!! !!!  !! !!!
    ,  ...?!))))

----------


## lidik

--, .      "".


> ,  ...?!))))


      ,      ,   -  .

----------


## 77

))))
  ! :Love:

----------


## Vera2710

,   .                ?

----------


## Andyko

,     ;

----------


## lidik

> ,     ;


  :yes:

----------


## Neprosto

!
 6%,    .     ,          ,      ?

----------


## lidik

> ,


     ?

----------


## Neprosto

. .             ,    .  62,

----------


## Neprosto

76.5,    ,       ?

----------


## lidik

.

----------


## Neprosto

..  .    .,   . .        ?   ,       ?

----------


## lidik

> ?


          .    ,        . .




> ,       ?


         .

----------


## Neprosto

,       .   :           ,     - ,    ,    ,      . ..      62.2/76.5

----------


## lidik

> 


    ?


> - ,    ,


  ,

----------


## Neprosto

,      ,

----------


## lidik

,  .

----------


## Neprosto

,  ,  ?

----------


## lidik

...  ...
1.        
2.

----------


## Neprosto

,      .  1 8   :   50/62.2    ,   .      , ,  10000 ,    2000( ).       1 7

----------


## lidik



----------


## ABell

> ,      ,


     .      ?

----------


## Neprosto

,

----------


## irjzh

, !!!
           .  50% .       . 
         ,       - 15%  .      .      ,         -    .  1 8.0            .

----------


## ABell

> ,


  ...   .

----------


## ABell

> , !!!
>            .  50% .       . 
>          ,       - 15%  .      .      ,         -    .  1 8.0            .


      ?           "". ..

----------


## TEZTOUR

!     (50000)   (35000),   (15000).   .  .    1 (7,7)    ?  6%  !!!

----------


## ABell

50000  ,   .

----------


## TEZTOUR

> 50000  ,   .


  50000  ?  ,      50000.   ?      !   :Wink:

----------


## ABell

6%  ...

----------


## Glawbuch

*TEZTOUR*,  6%    ,  . ,   ,   .

----------


## barraguda

> ,  ,  ?


     ,     .  :Smilie:   ,             .
 ,     ""  ,   -   ( ).      ,        ,   .       ,    30       .    ,     .
    . 1008  .

----------


## 211

"-",        ,      ?
:
  1200 
  1000 (.. 1200-)
   : 1000  1200?         1000

----------


## ABell

> ,     .   ,             .
>  ,     ""  ,   -   ( ).      ,        ,   .       ,    30       .    ,     .
>     . 1008  .


     " ".    ,     ....

----------


## ABell

> "-",        ,      ?
> :
>   1200 
>   1000 (.. 1200-)
>    : 1000  1200?         1000


  -.

----------


## 211

> -.


,        1:7.7, ..    200    . 
  :     
17.03.2009 ( 3) 50/76 50 000  -       
   17.03.2009  3 5000  
:    ,    50 .. ,    5??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## barraguda

, , -,   .

----------


## 211

,  1 7.7    ,  ,     ,        ,  .     ,

----------


## TEZTOUR

> TEZTOUR,  6%    ,  . ,   ,   .


         :
50/76.5 15000    
51/60    50000    
62/90    15000    (   )???(    ,   ,       )
20/60    35000   .  
-     !

----------


## barraguda

> -     !


  ,        ,   :
1.         35 ..       (. 211, . 2, . 1  ).
2.       15 ..     . ..           50 ..      6%  .

----------


## barraguda

> ,  1 7.7    ,  ,     ,        ,  .     ,


 1:    . :-)
 ,      ""   ,    -  .     ""  .

----------


## TEZTOUR

> 1.         35 ..       (. 211, . 2, . 1  ).


    35000   ?  :Wink:

----------


## barraguda

> 35000   ?


..  .
     15000.

----------


## ABell

> ,        1:7.7, ..    200    . 
>   :     
> 17.03.2009 ( 3) 50/76 50 000  -       
>    17.03.2009  3 5000  
> :    ,    50 .. ,    5???


1.     .
2. 50      -  .       .

----------


## irjzh

.   -     .     ,    1 8.0     -   .      .     :Embarrassment: 
 ,    :
50/76.09 11000      -    - ;
76.09/76.09 -    -   ,   -  -    10000 .  ?
76.09/51 - 8500         -  .
76.09 /62.02(   ?) 1500    -         ?
76.09 /62.01 (    ?)1000  .    -      ? -   -     -  " -    "  " -     "    ?
62.01/90.01.1  1000   -      90.01.2 - ?      ??  ?
62.02/90  1500   ?
62.02/51 -    -   .   . 
      ?

----------


## ABell

....
     8.1   .       1.6  " ".
" "      .

----------


## irjzh

*ABell*,  ,  ,  - .

----------


## barraguda

> .   -     .


            .        ,    .

----------


## .

,  ,    ,    2   -  ,     .    1 ,    - .
   .  ,    .      .     .

28.05.09     43680 ()
50,1  - 76,5 

28.05    - 39312 (  ) - 
76,5 () - 51

    76,5 () - 62,1 () - 4368 (),  28.05.09

    ,  31.05.      .   :
76,5 () - 76,6 (   6..) - 43680

      4368
62,1 () - 90,1

       6,  5,         .

 ,     ,     .

----------


## lidik

> ,  31.05.      .   :
> 76,5 () - 76,6 (   6..) - 43680


   28    :
76,5  - 76,5  43680

----------


## .

> 28    :
> 76,5  - 76,5  43680


 ,    ,  -   .
   -       ,      76,6 (   5).     ,   ?

----------


## lidik

,      ,    .     .    .

----------


## .

> ,      ,    .     .    .


,        .   ,     (   ), -     .       .

----------


## .

,       ,    ""   62,1 () - 90,1 (  ).   . ,      -  .    -  ... 

         -         .   .         ,        :Smilie: ))

----------


## .

, .    ..   76,5 ()  62,1 ()    .        :Smilie:

----------


## lidik

> 76,5 ()  62,1 ()

----------

,         ""      /.               .  ????    ,   ,   ,       .

----------


## lidik



----------


## ABell

...  ,     !     - -...

----------


## 211

???

----------


## lidik

> ???


 ..        ???   -... *ABell*   !!!

----------


## 211

> ..        ???


     ,   ,

----------


## lidik

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=157724

----------


## 211

:yes:

----------


## Rom52

:  - ! :Smilie:

----------


## Mits88

,      76,5-50 () .      ?    71.?    ? ,         ,    .    !

----------


## lidik

.  -     ,        71

----------


## Miss Mari

-      (     )
   . 1- 7.7 ,     ,   ?
           .           )))
    !!!

----------


## lidik

,  ,     . 


> .


   ,

----------


## Mits88

,    -   ,    ,      ,         ,     .  ,        71,        ???  50.? ,  !

----------

lidik,         ,   :
 -     ,    - , 15%;    (    )     . ,  ,       ,        (     1 .,   ),    ,         ,       ..         .      (!)      ...                :     ,       1   2  , ?  : -           (  ,         ;  ...),      ??..   , -  -:    ,    ,   , .    ?

----------


## lidik

> ,        71,        ???  50.?


 




> ,       1   2  , ?


  .  ,    .  , ,  .
      .     .



> ?


**, ,

----------


## Mits88

Lidik,    !  :Smilie:

----------

, -  " ":   ,    ,     (-      () :              ,    ,         .    ?      ,      :  .   , .       (     -- ),      : "...          ..."            ... (     ). -,                .     .

----------


## ABell

"".
1.     (     ).
:        " ",     ( ).    .

----------



----------

!    ,                     ?        .            .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  ,   ? .

----------


## lidik

> 


  ?

----------


## Matic

(19-, ).   "     ".       "    ".

----------


## Andyko

*Matic*,     .

----------


## Matic

> *Matic*,     .


  :Smilie:       .   , ,   ,   ,           . ,  ,   .. , -, .    ,        .

PS , . -,     .    100%   .  .

----------


## Nutika

!!!!
    -     ,           ....        ??????
      ..  ??

----------


## Glawbuch

,   .

----------


## Nutika

!!!! ..             ????    -       ( ,   ..)  .. ?????
       -         -    ....  ???         ..
      -   !!! :Wow:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ..             ????


  :yes: 


> ( ,   ..)  .. ?????


  :yes: 


> ..


  :yes:

----------


## Nutika

!!!    )))

----------


## Nutika

...         )))
   118 .       -    ,            ????       18.1...             (((((
        /  ,    .. ???    ..

----------


## Andyko

*Nutika*,   ;
 -.
    .

----------


## Nutika

:        - ..      ..        ... -    ... ??

----------


## Glawbuch

> :

----------


## Nutika

..  ...        .. ??
        76     :       ...   ????

----------


## Glawbuch

:_____________    ,     ,       . ()

----------


## Nutika

!!!!!           ,     ??? 
    - 60/51, 
    - 20,26/60

             ??

----------


## Glawbuch

> !!!!!


       ?     1   ....

----------


## Nutika

/  ??,         ...

----------


## Nutika

!!!!      -   ,    !!        !!

----------


## Nutika

....

----------


## ABell

> /  ??,         ...


     .

----------

!

   :

1)  50  62.2 -1000 .       
2) 51  50-1000 -    
3)  62.2  76.5 -1000 .      
4)  76.5 51-800 .     
5)  76.5  90-200 .  ,  .


      .

----------

,       .  ,   --.    ?
50-62-100 .    
62-90 20 .
  ?  " " 62 ?
60-51-80 
20-60- 80 (  )

----------


## Glawbuch

76

----------


## lidik

> ?


    ???

----------


## ****

15% .      . (    ).    :
51    76,5  55800
76,5  76,5     53010
76,5   51   53010
76,5   90,01,1    , .    -.
    2790. 
     .????????????????  :Frown:    ???

----------


## ****

- !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wow:

----------

> 15% .      . (    ).    :
> 51    76,5  55800
> 76,5  76,5     53010
> 76,5   51   53010
> 76,5   90,01,1    , .    -.
>     2790. 
>      .????????????????    ???


 
51    62  55800

----------


## ****

!!!      . ???? 76,5 90,1      ))))

----------

,   10 ,     .
 :
50,1/76,5  15000 
76,5 /76,5  10000
76,5 /51 10000 
76,5 /62,1  5000 .
62,1 /90,1 5000
62,1 /90,1 500  ()
51/62,1  500 
      ,   ",     "    500 .
, ,     ?

----------


## ****

1C 7 8???

----------

1 7

----------


## barraguda

> ,   10 ,     .
>  :
> 1) 50,1/76,5  15000 
> 2) 76,5 /76,5  10000
> 3) 76,5 /51 10000 
> 4) 76,5 /62,1  5000 .
> 5) 62,1 /90,1 5000
> 6) 62,1 /90,1 500  ()
> 7) 51/62,1  500 
> ...


      .   :
1.    :      " ".    , ,    (7). ..  ,      (. 50  51)   (. 62).
2.  (4)  (5)    ,        ,    ,      . ..   (2)  .. 15.000,   **   ;  (4)  (5)   ;   (6)  5.500;   (8) 76.5 - 62.1 - 5.000. -     (        ).
3. 1:    ,   (8)    .

----------

,      )))

----------

.

----------


## barraguda

**,     ,   - ,  -   .   :Wink: 
 ,            / . ,        .   :Wink:

----------


## 1978

!!! 
   .                  :Wow:  : "   -.    -    -.          , ,. "     60000  + 4000 .    60000 + 2000 . ,    ,    :

 51  76.5 - 62000   
 76.5()  76.5 ()  - 64000 -     + 
 76.5()  51 - 60000    
 62 ()  90  - 4000  .....        2000?   :Wow:  :Frown:  :Wow:  :Frown:  :Wow: 
  !!!

----------

,      .        15000 .,     10000 .        12000 .,      18 %.
  ????

----------


## ABell

> .


 .    .

----------


## 1978

.   ?           .   ?

----------


## ABell

> .   ?           .   ?


       .         (    !).

----------

, ,      ?

----------


## ABell

> , ,      ?


  .

----------


## marichabuch

:            tourpay?    ? , ,  6%.

----------


## .

,         .....     ....  ,      2

----------


## TRIAN

> .    .


   ?




> 





> 


  :Wink:

----------


## barraguda

> ,      .        15000 .,     10000 .        12000 .,      18 %.
>   ????


 ?
  ,  ,  . :-)

----------


## barraguda

> ?


 ,  .     -  , .     -     .

      .       ,            .

----------


## ABell

> ?


   ,  ,  " "           .
    " "    .
       .
(      ).

----------


## TRIAN

..  ,        100$    150$,   ,     10$,  40$ -  ?

----------


## ABell

> ..  ,        100$    150$,   ,     10$,  40$ -  ?


  10+       40=50$
.     ...

       - 
10+20     20  .
... ...

   .

----------


## freya84

. 17.7 
  6%    -,   

50-76.5 1000   
51-50 1000 
76.5-60.1 1000 
60.1-51 800 
60.1-62 200 
62-90 200   
         41 (        41-60   41-  ?)   004.  ?

----------


## TEZTOUR

1 7.7.  6%,     .   .

----------


## ABell

> . 17.7 
>   6%    -,   
> 
> 50-76.5 1000   
> 51-50 1000 
> 76.5-60.1 1000 
> 60.1-51 800 
> 60.1-62 200 
> 62-90 200   
>          41 (        41-60   41-  ?)   004.  ?


004 -  .

----------


## ABell

> **  1 7.7.  6%,     .   .


  ?

----------


## TEZTOUR

> ?


,  .

----------

> ,  .


       .

----------


## TEZTOUR

> .


  ,               .      .

----------


## Andyko

*TEZTOUR*,     ?

----------


## ABell

> ,               .      .


.
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=353485

  .

----------


## 2008

.  - 15%. 
     .        .        .              .

----------


## TEZTOUR

> TEZTOUR,     ?


   ()    : 1-, 2-, 3-  . 
   . ,   ,   -:
 50  76.5 1420
 62  90 284 
 76.5  62 284
 76.5  51 1136

----------


## 2008

.......  .....  ....  -,  -       .  - 15%.
     .        .        .              .

----------


## ABell

> ()    : 1-, 2-, 3-  . 
>    . ,   ,   -:
>  50  76.5 1420
>  62  90 284 
>  76.5  62 284
>  76.5  51 1136


     .

 50  62 1420
 62  76.5 1136
 62  90 284  
 76.5  51 1136

----------


## aigulufa

,   . 2010  -  15%. 
.       1 8 ()?               ?
1. ""    004.01 115.
2.  /   
":  "  50.1  76.05 115.

3. ""(,) 
 - " "  004.01 115.
 76.05- 76.05 
115.
4.  =  " "  76.05  51 110
5. "    -"
 76.05   76.05  5
 76.05   90.01.1 5 
.

----------

18.07.2010, 12:53 	  #18



: n/a

 1 8   
     1 8 (  ,     ,    ,    )   10 ..,  1 .., -  9 ..:
1.       " "
        ( "   "",   - )   " ".
 004.01 - 10 000,00
2.     -   "  "
 50.01  62.02 - 10 000,00. -        (  )
3.   ", ",  "" - "   "" 1 .  10 ..
 004.01 - 10 000,00
 62.02  76.09 - 10 000,00 -          .
4.  -,   " "
 76.09  51 - 9 000,00
5.  "    ",    10 ..,  1 ..,   "  "
 62.01  90.01 - 1 000,00 -    
 76.09  62.01 -

----------


## elenepl

,   004   ? :Wow:           .  !        62  -  !
         !!! :Abuse:

----------


## ABell

> 18.07.2010, 12:53 	  #18
> 
> 
> 
> : n/a
> 
>  1 8   
>      1 8 (  ,     ,    ,    )   10 ..,  1 .., -  9 ..:
> 1.       " "
> ...


    .

----------


## ABell

> ,   004   ?          .  !        62  -  !
>          !!!


  .

----------

.    .  - 15%.    .
       , ,   .    
51 76  -  500 ..
  , , .   .
76 , ,  51 -  300 ..

  .   .

76  76 , 300 .. -   
76  62  200 .. -  .
62  90           200 .. 

    , ,    .   ,     ?      20  . !!!

----------


## Mener

> 18.07.2010, 12:53 	  #18
> 
> 
> 
> : n/a
> 
>  1 8   
>      1 8 (  ,     ,    ,    )   10 ..,  1 .., -  9 ..:
> 1.       " "
> ...


   ,          -            .     .

----------

, ,    (15%)      1  8.2.

----------


## TRIAN

?  :Wink:

----------

> 18.07.2010, 12:53 	  #18
> 
> 
> 
> : n/a
> 
>  1 8   
>      1 8 (  ,     ,    ,    )   10 ..,  1 .., -  9 ..:
> 1.       " "
> ...


, ,     : 1.          2.    (. ) -     1:8?       .     . !!!

----------


## S

, ,    62 - 76/5  76/5 - 90?  (50 -62)   (76/5 - 51) .    004?  8.2.

----------


## 27

76/5 - 51,  60 - 51.  ?   ?

----------


## ABell

> 76/5 - 51,  60 - 51.  ?   ?

----------


## 28

.  :   "" "  " 1-2008     004.   ?

----------


## Walkoff

> 1 8   
>      1 8 (  ,     ,    ,    )   10 ..,  1 .., -  9 ..:
> 1.       " "
>         ( "   "",   - )   " ".
>  004.01 - 10 000,00
> 2.     -   "  "
>  50.01  62.02 - 10 000,00. -        (  )
> 3.   ", ",  "" - "   "" 1 .  10 ..
>  004.01 - 10 000,00
> ...


    8.2.  ,        1000?     ....

----------


## ABell

> 8.2.  ,        1000?     ....


      ?

----------


## Walkoff

)))
,      .      ? 1 8.2?

----------


## Walkoff

> ,          -            .     .


    ,    2 ,   .        .,   ,     .    .            ""  " "    .

----------


## Walkoff

> , ,     : 1.          2.    (. ) -     1:8?       .     . !!!


1.      . => => 
   91.02  -  .
2.        " "   .     ..
     .

----------


## aigulufa

> 1.      . => => 
>    91.02  -  .
> 2.        " "   .     ..
>      .


 .2      -       .

----------


## Walkoff

> .2      -       .


   ?

----------


## marevna 11

,  ..

      15%.  1 8 .  2010  ,   ( 10      ).             2.0.         (  ,  ).    ?             62 .    ,  20   .   :Frown:         ?

----------


## .

*marevna 11*,        1?          ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## marevna 11

.

      ,       ,           .          :   ..      ,      .

----------


## .

.

      ,

----------


## marevna 11

,     .  -    ,  .

----------


## TRIAN

> 2.0.


  ,   ()

 ?     - ? -  . ?

----------


## 78

!!!  -  ,        2010.     .     ????   2011 ,  2010  ( )   ( 2010   5 000)

----------


## Glawbuch

*78*,       :Wow:

----------


## 78

- ,  !!!   ,   ????        ????    !!!

----------


## .

> - ,  !!!   ,   ????        ????    !!!


       (   )      ,  ,     .
    ,          ...
   )))

----------


## ABell

> - ,  !!!   ,   ????        ????    !!!


   ,   ...
   .

----------


## Eva_Alexeeva

.       .  .   . 
  .     .       .   1% , ,    12 %  13 %  .      13%  .              .


  12  2006 . N 03-11-04/2/263

    -      24  2006 . N 135/11         .

     , ,          ,         -      .

    . 1 . 346.15     ( - )           ,       ,      .        . . 249  250 .   ,  . 251 ,     .

  . 249          (, )   ,    ,      .        ,       (, )   ,     ()  .

  , ,   -,   ,    .

     ,    ,  ,     -,        ( ),          .

   ,   -    (  )    ,    (  ) (. 9 . 1 . 251 ).

  , ,  - ,      ,        ,        .



  - 
 ..
 12.12.2006

  ,   ??? ..    1% ? 
           ,       .     ,   .

----------


## ABell

> .       .  .   . 
>   .     .       .   1% , ,    12 %  13 %  .      13%  .              .
> 
> 
>   12  2006 . N 03-11-04/2/263
> 
>     -      24  2006 . N 135/11         .
> 
>      , ,          ,         -      .
> ...


 .  -   .     .

----------


## TRIAN

> ,    12 %


          ,             ,       13%       ...

----------


## Eva_Alexeeva

.   . ..       ? ? ..   13 000   130  .  1560  .      ? 

      .       .      ,  . 

   18.2

50-76.05      13 000 .  (  ) 
76.05-76.06  13 000 .     . (  )
76.06-62.01  1690 .      (  )
76.06-51      11 310 .  ( )
62.01-90.01  1 560 .    . (  )   ... ...
62.01-90.01  130 .   (  ) 

     . 
           91.1......

----------


## Eva_Alexeeva

> ,             ,       13%       ...


      .            . .             .       ....        .

----------


## ABell

> .   . ..       ? ? ..   13 000   130  .  1560  .      ? 
> 
>      . 
>            91.1......


""    .      .    1560  .

----------


## Eva_Alexeeva

,    1% 
      .        . .. 1 %

----------


## Eva_Alexeeva

,   ,  .      ,    !       !

----------


## TRIAN

> . .


      .  ...?

:   -   (   ) =  ...

----------


## Eva_Alexeeva

.    ?

   ,   ,     -,        ( ),           .   ,   -    (  )    ,    (  ) (. 9 . 1 . 251  ).

----------


## Eva_Alexeeva

.

----------


## TRIAN

?

----------


## ABell

:
-   ;
-  -.
 : "...   ,     ....".
  ,     (    .   ,  .)

----------

> 18.07.2010, 12:53 	  #18
> 
> 
> 
> : n/a
> 
>  1 8   
>      1 8 (  ,     ,    ,    )   10 ..,  1 .., -  9 ..:
> 1.       " "
> ...


     ... ,  1    04.01   ...     ?

----------

> 18.07.2010, 12:53 	  #18
> 
> 
> 
> : n/a
> 
>  1 8   
>      1 8 (  ,     ,    ,    )   10 ..,  1 .., -  9 ..:
> 1.       " "
> ...


,   ,      30 ,     ...

----------


## Walkoff

> ... ,  1    04.01   ...     ?

----------


## C

? ( ,  , , ...)
         ? .

----------


## marevna 11

> 8.2.  ,        1000?     ....


 ,.     :    ,    -.     ,     .      .     ?

----------


## ABell

> ,.     :    ,    -.     ,     .      .     ?


    ,  .

----------


## marevna 11

?  .    .

----------


## marevna 11

-  ?       :Frown:

----------


## C

> ? ( ,  , , ...)
>          ? .


 .    (

----------


## miss viole

!
, ,     .     , , 1%  30 ,  ,  . 62    ,        ,    62     . . ,   1000,   1500.   1 8  :
 50/51   62.2  1500
 76.5     51     1000
 004                1000
              004    1000
 62.2     76.5   1000
 62.1     90.1   500
 76.5     62.1   500
 2  -  ,      . 62    500    ,   ?

----------


## C

> 76.5  62.1 500


    ?     ..

----------


## C

76,5   62  ?



> 62.1  90.1 500


 62,2  90,1   62..

----------


## miss viole

> ?     ..


,       ,   ...

----------


## miss viole

,   ,   - .  : -  - 1000 ,  - 30 ,      900, . . 70     :
 50/51  62.2 1000
  76.5  51 900
  62.2  76.5 1000
  :
 62.1  90.1 30
  76.5  62.1 30  -   (   62  76,  . 76  1000 ,   900     76  51,      )
 . :
 62.1  90.1 70
 76.5  62.1 70

       ,    ...

----------


## C

> 62.2  76.5 1000


   1000  930    .
     ?       .?

----------


## miss viole

*C*,  ! ! -   ))))

----------


## miss viole

:    ,    ,   ,    ;  ,  ( ), .    20000,         / - 25000. . .    45000.     ? 
      , . .       ,   ...    ...
, -    ,    ?..

----------


## C

20      ..

----------


## miss viole

,    ,     ,  ,  :  ,   ,    20 000 ,   ,   :   ()  ?..

----------


## C

..     ..      ..     .     ?

----------


## miss viole

,    . . .        . 
. .    ,    ...       ...
 -

----------


## C

2      ))
  ,     ..     .
         2 ?   ..      (        ..

----------


## miss viole

,     ...
  2  -  ,   , ...     ,   , , ,     ,     :Smilie: 
   !   :Smilie:

----------


## ABell

> :    ,    ,   ,    ;  ,  ( ), .    20000,         / - 25000. . .    45000.     ? 
>       , . .       ,   ...    ...
> , -    ,    ?..


      ?       .     .      .           .    (        ).

----------


## C

> 


  -..    ,       .   -     ..     .   -  .

----------


## ABell

> -..    ,       .   -     ..     .   -  .


,          ?
  ,      .,   ..  .    (     ).

----------


## C

-    ...
  (

----------

> .


 15000

----------


## miss viole

> 15000


,     2000 .,   / . ,  .

----------

*miss viole*, ""  ?! ?

     -115  ,
  .

*    5.000     ,    . 
     15000

----------


## miss viole

** ,    -  . 
       . )

----------


## miss viole

- 45 000,    ,  25 000  ...
   ,  ,    -   ...
     20 000 -   ,   -  /   25 000,       20 000?

   ,       ,   ?

----------


## ABell

> -    ...
>   (


      !!!!!       !!!????

    - ""
       ( ).

   -( ).
    !!!

1. .
2..

----------


## ABell

> - 45 000,    ,  25 000  ...
>    ,  ,    -   ...
>      20 000 -   ,   -  /   25 000,       20 000?
> 
>    ,       ,   ?


     (       ).    -   (     ).
      -.      .

----------

> 18.07.2010, 12:53 	  #18
> 
> 
> 
> : n/a
> 
>  1 8   
>      1 8 (  ,     ,    ,    )   10 ..,  1 .., -  9 ..:
> 1.       " "
> ...


 ....       ...   04.1   .,   .         62   ,                10 .      62     ... 
 62.02  76.09 - 10 000,00 -          . (  )
 62.01  90.01 - 1 000,00 -    ( )
 76.09  62.01 -   (             )  9 .    1 .   10 .         62  . 
   10000  10000  1000

----------


## ABell

> ....       ...   04.1   .,   .         62   ,                10 .      62     ... 
>  62.02  76.09 - 10 000,00 -          . (  )
>  62.01  90.01 - 1 000,00 -    ( )
>  76.09  62.01 -   (             )  9 .    1 .   10 .         62  . 
>    10000  10000  1000


     ?   ""      .      "".

----------

> ?   ""      .      "".


    ?)))

----------

[QUOTE=;53490101]    ?)))[/QUO
   :
1.     46650
2.   46650
3.   46650
4.   42000 ( 76 )
5.    46650
6.          46650  4650.
7. 62.02  76.09 () 46650
8.  62.01  90.01 () 4650
9.  76.09  62.01 (     ....

----------

> 18.07.2010, 12:53 	  #18
> 
> 
> 
> : n/a
> 
>  1 8   
>      1 8 (  ,     ,    ,    )   10 ..,  1 .., -  9 ..:
> 1.       " "
> ...


        ???       ....       ???

----------


## ABell

> ?)))


  ,     .

----------


## ABell

> ???       ....       ???


2  5  -      ,     .

----------

> 2  5  -      ,     .


  6%        10    -10 .  1 .(   ...  ??

----------

[QUOTE=;53491489]  6%        10    -10 .  1 .(   ...  ??[/QUOTE
             ....    ....  ...

----------

....    ....  ...[/QUOTE]

ABell                ...       ...

----------


## 1c prof

!!!!
        ?  6%.         10 . - 10 ..  1 8.1

----------


## Andyko

*1c prof*,    1

----------


## ABell

> ....    ....  ...


ABell                ...       ...[/QUOTE]

     ? --   -   -    -...      ...       ?

----------


## kcp

!
         ))
                      (..   )    ?                    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?



  =     ,    ;
  -

----------


## kcp

.

----------


## ABell

> .


    ...

----------


## kcp

41  45           004     ?            .       -

----------


## ABell

> 41  45           004     ?            .       -


    .
 ...

----------


## kcp

.
    :
    004,1     9900
     5162 10000
    004,2 004,1 9900
  004,2 9900,
                              62,1 76,09 10000
                              76,09 62,1 100 
                              26 76,09 100     

                             ,02 10000
        62            
                   .

----------


## ABell

> .
>     :
>     004,1     9900
>      5162 10000
>     004,2 004,1 9900
>   004,2 9900,
>                               62,1 76,09 10000
>                               76,09 62,1 100 
>                               26 76,09 100     
> ...


   ?    ...

----------


## kcp

> ?    ...


       .        -  -                      (  1    )
 ?

----------


## kcp

ABELL,              ,                      ,        .        .
            .         ?
       ?

----------


## ABell

> ABELL,              ,                      ,        .        .
>             .         ?
>        ?


 1 - 4  :
1.:
- 004.01.    
2. :
-004.02 --004.01  
3. 
-004.02
 62.01- 76(60)  
 76.09- 62.01
 44.01- 76.09   
4. 
 76 - 62.01
 62.01 - 90.01 
. 90.03 - 68.02  

----
       62.02 -62.01.

----------


## kcp

))))

----------

> 1 - 4  :
> 1.:
> - 004.01.    
> 2. :
> -004.02 --004.01  
> 3. 
> -004.02
>  62.01- 76(60)  
>  76.09- 62.01
> ...


   1 8.2   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ABell

( .)

----------


## mtaran

1 8,
    ,  ,  - :
1)  ,  .      
 004.01 - 10 000,00
 50.01  62.02 - 10 000,00.   
 004.01 - 10 000,00 -   
 62.02  76.09 - 10 000,00 
 76.09  51 - 9 000,00  
 62.01  90.01 - 1 000,00 
 76.09  62.01 -  
   ,  
     ?
     10000 ,         . ,
 10 ,    ?     ""  ,    .

  ,     ?
    ?

    ,   .

 !

----------


## ***

!        ( )?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ***

004.01 - 10 000,00           ""
 51.01  62.02 - 10 000,00.                         ( 51/57 ????)
 004.01 - 10 000,00 -   ()
 62.02  76.09 - 10 000,00
 76.09  51 - 9 000,00  
 62.01  90.01 - 1 000,00 ( "   "  2 62/90  76/62) ( 1 "")
 76.09  62.01 -   
        18,

----------


## ABell

> 1 8,
>     ,  ,  - :
> 1)  ,  .      
>  004.01 - 10 000,00
>  50.01  62.02 - 10 000,00.   
>  004.01 - 10 000,00 -   
>  62.02  76.09 - 10 000,00 
>  76.09  51 - 9 000,00  
>  62.01  90.01 - 1 000,00 
> ...


    .. -   .

     .

----------


## ABell

> 18,


  .

----------


## ***

> .


    18   ,   ,      (     18)       57     .

----------


## ***

:Frown:          -         -,     ).     ,     ?            ?
 004.01 - 10 000,00         ""
 51.01  62.02 - 10 000,00.    
 004.01 - 10 000,00 -   ()
 62.02  76.09 - 10 000,00
 76.09  51 - 9 000,00  
 62.01  90.01 - 1 000,00 ( "   "  2 62/90  76/62) ( 1 "")
 76.09  62.01 -

----------


## Andyko

> -         -,


      ,

----------


## ABell

> 18   ,   ,      (     18)       57     .


      ?

----------


## ***

, :     10 000,     9000,  1000  (, )    ,     ?     ,   ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## ABell

> ,


       (     !).

----------


## ABell

> , :     10 000,     9000,  1000  (, )    ,     ?     ,   ,   ,   ,    .


  9000,   10000. (  9000).

----------

> ???       ....       ???


     ,                .

----------


## Ledy_tour

,       ,         . 
     62 .     6% -  76.5
        50%     
50/62,1 - 10000
51/50 -     
76/51 -    
    62/76.5 -  10000 . 
          ,      62/76,5 -     18000 (         ,        )
          ,          ,         ,       ,    62/90
..  90     . 
    .

----------


## ABell

1.    .
2."50/62,1 - 10000"    50/62,2 - 10000
3. "    62/76.5 -  10000 .",      ,   ...

----------


## Ledy_tour

,     . 
     ,       . 
         ,   . 
         ?

----------


## C

/   .  ,  ,  2 / ..

----------


## yabux

!     , -  ..   50/76.5- .         .      ,  ,..        ..

----------

> !     , -  ..   50/76.5- .         .      ,  ,..        ..


   ?           50,2 62,1, ,      .     ,    62,1  76,5    .    ,  ,  62,1 90,1

----------


## ABell

1...

----------


## C

..   15%, .
   10  1,    , ,     .
 3.   , ,   ,  .
   ?
 1. 10   ,   3   -10,    - ?
  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## C

*Andyko*, .

----------


## ABell

?

----------


## Lana30

,  !     ,     .
  ,    .   6%.
  .    ..   2013        ,   ,   ..
   ,   76.09..
     ,      .
 ,   10000,00
    10000.00, 9000.00     ,   ,   1000,00  ,    1000,00    76.09    ,             91..
     ,      ..

----------


## C

,  6%       1000,   10000))

----------


## Lana30

,   ,    1  ,      ,      ,    ..

----------


## C

*Lana30*,     ,      . 
..          ,   1 -     ...    ,          ?     .

----------


## Lana30

..                .. :Smilie:

----------

!    .       /,     ,      ,  .      ,       ,  -,  -      , ..   ,     ,   
51/76,5 100,00
76,5/76,5 100,00

----------


## C

**,       .      ,        -    - 51, 76,5.
..         76,5 - 51  , 51-76.5 .
   - 76,5-51, 76,5-76,5, 76,5-90,1.

,    ,    62     76,5?..

----------


## ABell

?

----------


## gulnaz55

!    ().    .     .      ,    .     ?             .    ,    . :     10000 ,       1200 .(  12%).     200 . (10000-10% ( )=9000    ,   8800  ).    :        : 1. 9000     -   200 ? 2. 10000   -   1000 = 1000   (     ).     .

----------


## gulnaz55

:

----------


## Andyko

> 


 =

----------


## ABell

...

----------

!
 ,     ,  ,  .
: -6%.    ()   ,     ().      -  50.2.
     ( 1)   62.8 - "  ".
* 1.*
,       ,   ,   ,     ( 50.2 -  62.8).       ( 50.1 -  50.2)       / ( 51.1 -  50.1).    ( 62.8 -  51.1).                , ,   ()  ( 62.8 -  90.1).
            31     . 62.8.         ( 62.8 -  90.1).     ( 90.1 -  99.1)  ..
* 2.*
      ( 50.2 -  62.2).
           "   " ( 62.2 -  62.8)
       62.2 ( 62.2 -  90.1).
    1.

     . .   .

:
1.    ,       62 ,    76?
2.  1     ,       ?
3.           ?
4.        ?

   .

----------


## ABell

1. 62 "    "
      ?

2. 60 "    "
  ?


3.  76 "     "

 76 "     "            ,       60 - 75:     ;  ;  ,                    ,  . 


      ,  .3.

----------

*ABell*, !
   .   ,      , ,  76.11 "  ",     .
  ,        ?

----------


## ABell

1.        .

----------

> 1.        .


-   62.8.   "     .  10000 .  " ,       62    "  ".
     . ,       ,        (     ,      ),        , ..     50.1 (51.1) -  62.2.

----------


## lidik

**,   , ..        ,          .      " ,   ".      ,           ,    .
    ,         (      ).      76 ,   62 -   .

----------

*lidik*,   .
        .     ,     ,    , ..     ,    "        ". 
            ( 62.8 -  90.1)        ( 62.2 -  62.8).          62.2 "   ".

----------


## lidik

,   .




> 


 .  ,       .

----------

> .  ,       .


      .   .         ""         .               ,         . , ...
          ,   .     .
       ()        (), 
           (-   ),    (   , ,     ,   ).     ,    "   "   100%     ,           , ..  ,   ,  .
         ,    2     .
          ,               "  "  :Smilie: 
 ,        ...  ,   ,     ,   2-    3 ...

----------


## ABell

> **,   , ..        ,          .      " ,   ".      ,           ,    .
>     ,         (      ).      76 ,   62 -   .


      .           .

----------


## ABell

> .   .         ""         .               ,         . , ...
>           ,   .     .
>        ()        (), 
>            (-   ),    (   , ,     ,   ).     ,    "   "   100%     ,           , ..  ,   ,  .
>          ,    2     .
>           ,               "  " 
>  ,        ...  ,   ,     ,   2-    3 ...


-      ,      ""....

----------

1 8.2      -,     ?   .

----------


## ABell

> 1 8.2      -,     ?   .


  -   .          .
1.   .
2. .
3. 
4.   
5. 
 ...
   !

----------

> -   .          .
> 1.   .
> 2. .
> 3. 
> 4.   
> 5. 
>  ...
>    !


    -   ,          , ?   - ?          ?

----------

,   ?

----------

- -  ?       ?

----------


## C

> ?


  :yes: 
      -,     -          .
      ,        1,        .

----------

> -,     -          .
>       ,        1,        .


    , .

----------


## C

-,    -:
50/76,5 - 11000   
76,5/76,5 10000    
76,5/51 10000   
76,5/62 1000   
62/90 1000   

        :
50/76,5 - 11000   
76,5/76,5 11000    
76,5/51 10000   
76,5/62 1000   
62/90 1000

----------

.      1 8.2

----------


## C

?      32.1 .346.16   ?   ,        ?

----------

1 8.2         ( -)   " ()  .      ,    ,  (((   ???

----------


## ABell

> ?      32.1 .346.16   ?   ,        ?


   .

----------


## _

!  ,             ,                    ....  -   ...   
50/76,5         78700,0  
76,5/76,5      70260,0  
76,5/51        70230,0   
76,5/62        30,0       
62/90          30,0      
90,03 /68,2   ????     ... 
           ...
   , ...

----------


## Andyko

,    ,    ?

----------

> 1 8.2         ( -)   " ()  .      ,    ,  (((   ???


     ,   ,    ,        ,         ,       ,     ,  .

----------

> !  ,             ,                    ....  -   ...   
> 50/76,5         78700,0  
> 76,5/76,5      70260,0  
> 76,5/51        70230,0   
> 76,5/62        30,0       
> 62/90          30,0      
> 90,03 /68,2   ????     ... 
>            ...
>    , ...

----------


## Andyko

**, ..     30   ?

----------

> ,   ,    ,        ,         ,       ,     ,  .


    20 ,  /    -  23-?   ,              /?   ?

 :   76.06    62.01/62.02,  - ?             ((((

----------


## _

78700-70230+30=8500,0 ,   ....    30,0   ?

----------

> 78700-70230+30=8500,0 ,   ....    30,0   ?


    ,      ,       8500  , ..       62/90      .

----------

> 20 ,  /    -  23-?   ,              /?   ?
> 
>  :   76.06    62.01/62.02,  - ?             ((((


       , ..          , ..  .

    62        ,      .      .    ,  ,     .          ,  .

----------

> 78700-70230+30=8500,0 ,   ....    30,0   ?


          8470  . 30 .     8440 .   .

----------


## _

,    . :yes: .

----------


## abadelina

... ,      ?    ,      ?

----------


## _050163

!
    ,        2013 .  :
!
          :
()        ()        .                  "",  -   ""   "",        ""   "".       "",         "",      ""       "".
         .
  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


 ,   .

----------


## _050163

,      -?

----------


## abadelina

,   ,   ,,   /?    ???

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   ,   ,,   /?    ???


    ? );

----------


## abadelina

> ? );


   2014    ,,     ?

----------


## ABell

> 2014    ,,     ?


     / .

----------


## abadelina

> / .


  ?

----------


## C

?   ..      ,    ..   ..

----------


## abadelina

> ?   ..      ,    ..   ..


)

----------


## abadelina

,  ,      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,  ,      ?


     .

----------


## abadelina

/  ,     ?   ,     ?     -, 400 , :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## XO

!
 -15%,        ( )
  : 
51         76.5  =15000    /  
76.5      40.1  =13000   "  "
76.5      62     =  2000    .

40.1      76.6 =13000  "  "
60         76.6 = 1000       (  )
76.6      60    = 1       
 - 
76.6     51   = 13999   -  
 -      :
62       90.1  =2000  .
90.2    60    = 1000   (. )
60      90.1  = 1     

 -    ?
      1001,
  - +2000,  +999 
 -    ?

----------


## XO

2 abadelina
    -   -    ().

----------


## Zax18

!       1  :Smilie: 
                   .        1     (  )            ...   !      !

----------


## Glawbuch

> !          .        1     (  )            ...   !      !


     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Zax18

*Glawbuch*,   !!!     -       1  !     ... )

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> !       1 
>                    .        1     (  )            ...   !      !

----------


## Zax18

*terpsihoro4ka*,       ...   ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54263958

----------


## Zax18

*terpsihoro4ka*,   !

----------


## Zax18

*terpsihoro4ka*,       ,      ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

"     ",  ))         -

----------


## Zax18

*terpsihoro4ka*,  )  "" )      ))) 
1.   -    -    ? 
2.     ? .91,2  62    ?  
3.   - 1       ,  .    ? 
4.     ""   ? )) 
5.       ? )       ....   ?   )))

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> *terpsihoro4ka*,  )  "" )      ))) 
> 1.   -    -    ? 
> 2.     ? .91,2  62    ?  
> 3.   - 1       ,  .    ? 
> 4.     ""   ? )) 
> 5.       ? )       ....   ?   )))


1.    ,    ,     ,   
2. 
3.   1     , 2 .   ,       ,    
4.      .        - -   
5.   , , , , -

----------


## Zax18

*terpsihoro4ka*,  "" ... 
1.      ...   .               . 
2.      -     6%  15% ?    .  1.
  ,    10000   .   1000 .    500 .   9500 .   - 9000 .      (6%  ) 1000   500 . ?        ?       .    ...

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

15%
        6%   15% , 1000 .
  -   -    500  -

----------


## Zax18

*terpsihoro4ka*,       ...   1000  ?    500 .       1000 . ?  ?   ....

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

=    1000 ,  500     , -     -  
   ,    ,    
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=509817

----------


## Zax18

*terpsihoro4ka*,          500 . (   1000 .)     ?        zax18@mail.ru

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

))

----------


## abadelina

:       ?      ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

...   
   ,

----------


## Zax18

,   ?    ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

(  )  ,     (  \\  ..) ,   (  \   ..)     -    (        ).

 1.    
2.   () (1  2    -  )
3.    
4.    
5.  
6.     
*Zax18*,  ,   ,           ....

----------


## Zax18

*terpsihoro4ka*,   ! .    ))   - ! 
1.   -       ? 
2.   -               .     .

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

1. 
2.    -,   -

----------


## Zax18

*terpsihoro4ka*,       
     -  20 .      
  -   20  (       ) -      .     ? ))    !

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

....
  :      20 ,  20          
 : 1)      -   -      ,  20 
2)     - 20                 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...6#post54286166   ,

----------


## Zax18

*terpsihoro4ka*,     
 : ....    ? )

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> *terpsihoro4ka*,     
>  : ....    ? )


- -

----------


## ABell

3.0.31.13    .     .

----------


## Zax18

*ABell*,  ?

----------


## ABell

( ).

----------


## Zax18

*ABell*,          10 .    10 .

----------


## ABell

" ".      (     ).     .

----------


## Zax18

*ABell*,       ? )

    .    62.02  62.01 ?

----------


## seze

,   !!!
,     "",  -   .   , ,   )))
     -      . (  -       -   .  ).
 - :
1. 50 62  - 50 76.5 -     - 20 000 .
2.  76.5 51 -        .  - 19 000 .
3.     -   ,   004.01 - 19 000 . .. 004.01
4.     -     = 20 000 .   76.05,  -  ,   62.01
    62.01  76.05 - 20 000 
               004.01 - 19 000 .
5.    .
       -   ,    . .        = 19 000 .,    = 20 000 .,    1 000 .        .
,   -       ,   - 100.
  - 62.01
     - 76.05 ??
    -    ??? ,    ???

   15% ( - ),     ..   ,     . -    ,         .   ,    .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## ABell

> *ABell*,       ? )


  .

----------


## 666

... !!!   (15%) .  1 8.3.     ????
   76,06/90,01    .., 50,01/76,06   ..   ....    ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zax18

) 
    ,  ,       ,   -         ,         ?

----------


## ABell

76 .

----------


## Zax18

*ABell*,        76.05 .    ?    ""  ?

----------


## ABell

51 -76.05  
76. -76.05    (  )
76.05  --->

----------


## Zax18

*ABell*,     .     .    76.05,           ,          ,     76.05,      ,      .

----------


## ABell

,      .   "-".          .

----------


## marevna 11

1 8.2.
 .    15%(-).   ,        .      ,   .  1  "  "  " ". ,    :      ,   .     ,  , .     .

----------


## ABell

. (!)

----------


## marevna 11

" "  . ""  ,      ,   :Frown:

----------


## ABell

?      ....

----------

.      ,     1 8.2. ,       76.09    62.01 - .

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## umka2014

, ,    ???   76.05 (    )   76.06 (   - .).      ,    ???  !
http://www.audit-it.ru/articles/acco...89/195938.html

----------


## ABell

76.06?  62.02 -.
 1      .

----------


## umka2014

76,   62 -    !

----------


## ABell

> 76,   62 -    !


          .

----------


## umka2014

62  76      .      ,      ,   62?????    76- 100% )))

----------

,  .           , , ,    76.5 60.1               .     !!!!

----------


## SistemaTurbiznesa

-     .
  76,09-
62,01-

----------

,       ,  .

----------


## SistemaTurbiznesa

76,05  76,06

----------

, , .     .         ,    .           .   ? !!!

----------


## SistemaTurbiznesa

?     .
       10

----------

.   ,       ,  .   -   ( 15%).     ,    - .        .      -  ,       (),      .    :

1.  51  62.02 52000 .      
2.  76.09  51 50000 .       (  2000 -  )
3.  004.01 52000 .    
4.  004.02  004.01 52000 .   
5.      :
     004.02 52000 . 
     .02 53000 . (52000 .+1000 . )
     76.09  62.01 1000 . 
     62.01  76.09 53000 .  
     26  76.09 1000 .
6.    :
     76.09  62.01 2000 . ( )
     62.01  90.01 2000 . 

     :
    52000 .       + 2000 .   (     )
     1000 . (  )  ,  50000 .        .
 -  .

    , ,  .

----------


## ABell

53 000,  3 000.   .

----------

> 53 000,  3 000.   .


.    ,        ,   .     .
  ,        50000 .      ?

----------


## ABell

?     .  3000.

----------

> ?     .  3000.


,   52000 ,             ,     ?   ,    15% -?
..       ?

      6%.      .    ,      .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


 :yes:

----------


## umka2014

.       .
..    10..,      10.. .      10   ( )...

----------


## ABell

-.

----------


## umka2014

?    ?     ....

----------

, , .             ?

----------


## ABell

-.

----------


## ABell

> , , .             ?


  ,      ?

----------

?

----------


## Foxygen

> , , .             ?


   ,     ( )       .  .

----------


## C

1-.  ,   20   ,     (    ,      ,   ,     ,    -  05.02.15..
   15%.      .   -  .
   :
1.   -      ()      (    )?   ,      ,   -   ,    ,    ?
2.  ()    -    -  -     90.1,    .,    ?
3. ,        -     ?
4.   -  (.,  ),    -  ,  ),  (, ) - ?       ?
5.   ,    03  04:     (99) _____________  (792) -      ,           ?
 ,   ..

----------


## ABell

1.      .
2. 90 .
3.  .
5.  ,   .
      ...

----------


## C

*ABell*, .
     ,   -..
5. ..      ? 
,    ,    ,      ,     (

----------


## C

0  ?      (

----------


## C

56     ,   ..        ..       ?

----------


## marevna 11

, .
     1 8.2.   ?    15%.     :Embarrassment: .        -   .      :    ,   ....  SOS!

----------


## C

,  . - .  15%.         .       -   .   ,       2015 ,         2016,   .    ,  -  ?)   ?

----------


## room111

> , .
>      1 8.2.   ?    15%.    .        -   .      :    ,   ....  SOS!


    .   ,

----------


## ABell

.         .          "-".

----------


## C

> "-".


  ,    ?)

----------


## ABell

.(   ).
     .

----------


## C

,      .   ,      .  ..           .   ,   ,   ..           ..   .      ?   ?     ?

----------


## C

> ?   ?


   )

----------


## C

. - ,   .   .

50/76,5  11000  
76,5/76,5 10000    
76,5/51 10000,00   
76,5/62 1000,00 .   
62/90 1000,00 
*62/90 1500,00* 
51/62 1500,00   ( ,    )

*62/90 1500,00*           .  ,       . ..         .    ?
   -,    62  90       ( 51  62).
 -       .. 
             (     . ),   ,  ,   ..  ,   ..         ?   -    ?

----------


## C

> 62  90       ( 51  62).


  /   .. -        .. ..      .  -      (     ).          , ==   .           . 
  ?      ?      ..




> . ...         "-.....     .".


       ..           ,  ..(

----------


## ABell

> ..           ,  ..(


      V6.09  Infostart.  
   !

----------


## wallon

,  ,        (  ).            (),          -       9/99 (.12).

----------


## ABell

> V6.09.  
>    !


  ,    .

----------

